# [EVDL] E-Bike motor from drill machine?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

get latest version of Make! magazine. they have working plans using 2 Li dr=
ills =

for 2 front wheel and back of casters




----- Original Message ----
From: Kirill Spitzer <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Tue, May 31, 2011 2:20:03 AM
Subject: [EVDL] E-Bike motor from drill machine?

Hello list ppl,

have any1 thought about using a drill machine motor for making an e-bike?
My first fear would be the possible low torque, because a drill machine die=
snt =

need much for drilling.

What do you think?

Thanks inm advance!
-- =

NEU: FreePhone - kostenlos mobil telefonieren! =

Jetzt informieren: http://www.gmx.net/de/go/freephone

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

VGhhbmtzIGZvciByZXNwb25kaW5nLCBJIHRoaW5rIGdldHRpbmcgdGhhdCBtYWdhemluZSB3b3Vs
ZCBiZSB0b28gY29tcGxpY2F0ZWQgYmVjYXVzZSBJIGxpdmUgaW4gR2VybWFueS4gQW55MSBoYXMg
ZGlnaXRhbCBwbGFucyBvZiBpdD8KCgoKLS0tLS0tLS0gT3JpZ2luYWwtTmFjaHJpY2h0IC0tLS0t
LS0tCj4gRGF0dW06IFR1ZSwgMzEgTWF5IDIwMTEgMDI6NTk6MzkgLTA3MDAgKFBEVCkKPiBWb246
IHJvYmVydCB3aW5maWVsZCA8d2luZmllbGQxMDBAeWFob28uY29tPgo+IEFuOiBFbGVjdHJpYyBW
ZWhpY2xlIERpc2N1c3Npb24gTGlzdCA8ZXZAbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHU+Cj4gQmV0cmVmZjogUmU6
IFtFVkRMXSBFLUJpa2UgbW90b3IgZnJvbSBkcmlsbCBtYWNoaW5lPwoKPiBnZXQgbGF0ZXN0IHZl
cnNpb24gb2YgTWFrZSEgbWFnYXppbmUuIHRoZXkgaGF2ZSB3b3JraW5nIHBsYW5zIHVzaW5nIDIg
TGkKPiBkcmlsbHMgCj4gZm9yIDIgZnJvbnQgd2hlZWwgYW5kIGJhY2sgb2YgY2FzdGVycwo+IAo+
IMKgCj4gCj4gCj4gLS0tLS0gT3JpZ2luYWwgTWVzc2FnZSAtLS0tCj4gRnJvbTogS2lyaWxsIFNw
aXR6ZXIgPEtpcmlsbFNwQGdteC5kZT4KPiBUbzogZXZAbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUKPiBTZW50OiBU
dWUsIE1heSAzMSwgMjAxMSAyOjIwOjAzIEFNCj4gU3ViamVjdDogW0VWRExdIEUtQmlrZSBtb3Rv
ciBmcm9tIGRyaWxsIG1hY2hpbmU/Cj4gCj4gSGVsbG8gbGlzdCBwcGwsCj4gCj4gaGF2ZSBhbnkx
IHRob3VnaHQgYWJvdXQgdXNpbmcgYSBkcmlsbCBtYWNoaW5lIG1vdG9yIGZvciBtYWtpbmcgYW4g
ZS1iaWtlPwo+IE15IGZpcnN0IGZlYXIgd291bGQgYmUgdGhlIHBvc3NpYmxlIGxvdyB0b3JxdWUs
IGJlY2F1c2UgYSBkcmlsbCBtYWNoaW5lCj4gZGllc250IAo+IG5lZWQgbXVjaCBmb3IgZHJpbGxp
bmcuCj4gCj4gV2hhdCBkbyB5b3UgdGhpbms/Cj4gCj4gVGhhbmtzIGlubSBhZHZhbmNlIQo+IC0t
IAo+IE5FVTogRnJlZVBob25lIC0ga29zdGVubG9zIG1vYmlsIHRlbGVmb25pZXJlbiHCoMKgwqAg
wqDCoMKgIMKgwqDCoCAKPiBKZXR6dCBpbmZvcm1pZXJlbjogaHR0cDovL3d3dy5nbXgubmV0L2Rl
L2dvL2ZyZWVwaG9uZQo+IAo+IF9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fCj4gfCBNb3JhdG9yaXVtIG9uIGRyYWcgcmFjaW5nIGRpc2N1c3Npb24gaXMgaW4g
ZWZmZWN0Lgo+IHwgUGxlYXNlIHRha2UgdGhvc2UgZGlzY3Vzc2lvbnMgZWxzZXdoZXJlLsKgIFRo
YW5rcy4KPiB8Cj4gfCBSRVBMWUlORzogYWRkcmVzcyB5b3VyIG1lc3NhZ2UgdG8gZXZAbGlzdHMu
c2pzdS5lZHUgb25seS4KPiB8IE11bHRpcGxlLWFkZHJlc3Mgb3IgQ0NlZCBtZXNzYWdlcyBtYXkg
YmUgcmVqZWN0ZWQuCj4gfCBVTlNVQlNDUklCRTogaHR0cDovL3d3dy5ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2lu
ZGV4Lmh0bWwjdXN1Ygo+IHwgT1RIRVIgSEVMUDogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvCj4gfCBD
T05GSUdVUkU6IGh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cj4gCj4g
Cj4gX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KPiB8IE1v
cmF0b3JpdW0gb24gZHJhZyByYWNpbmcgZGlzY3Vzc2lvbiBpcyBpbiBlZmZlY3QuCj4gfCBQbGVh
c2UgdGFrZSB0aG9zZSBkaXNjdXNzaW9ucyBlbHNld2hlcmUuICBUaGFua3MuCj4gfAo+IHwgUkVQ
TFlJTkc6IGFkZHJlc3MgeW91ciBtZXNzYWdlIHRvIGV2QGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1IG9ubHkuCj4g
fCBNdWx0aXBsZS1hZGRyZXNzIG9yIENDZWQgbWVzc2FnZXMgbWF5IGJlIHJlamVjdGVkLgo+IHwg
VU5TVUJTQ1JJQkU6IGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3VzdWIKPiB8
IE9USEVSIEhFTFA6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwLwo+IHwgQ09ORklHVVJFOiBodHRwOi8v
bGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgoKLS0gCkVtcGZlaGxlbiBTaWUgR01Y
IERTTCBJaHJlbiBGcmV1bmRlbiB1bmQgQmVrYW5udGVuIHVuZCB3aXIKYmVsb2huZW4gU2llIG1p
dCBiaXMgenUgNTAsLSBFdXJvISBodHRwczovL2ZyZXVuZHNjaGFmdHN3ZXJidW5nLmdteC5kZQoK
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KfCBNb3JhdG9y
aXVtIG9uIGRyYWcgcmFjaW5nIGRpc2N1c3Npb24gaXMgaW4gZWZmZWN0Lgp8IFBsZWFzZSB0YWtl
IHRob3NlIGRpc2N1c3Npb25zIGVsc2V3aGVyZS4gIFRoYW5rcy4KfAp8IFJFUExZSU5HOiBhZGRy
ZXNzIHlvdXIgbWVzc2FnZSB0byBldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdSBvbmx5Lgp8IE11bHRpcGxlLWFk
ZHJlc3Mgb3IgQ0NlZCBtZXNzYWdlcyBtYXkgYmUgcmVqZWN0ZWQuCnwgVU5TVUJTQ1JJQkU6IGh0
dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3VzdWIKfCBPVEhFUiBIRUxQOiBodHRw
Oi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8KfCBDT05GSUdVUkU6IGh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWls
bWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cg==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

By drill machine, do you mean a drill press that runs on 220vac (in Germany)
or a cordless handheld drill that runs on 12 to 24 volts DC? The drill
presses usually use induction motors and belts for speed control, which
would be pretty difficult to implement in a little EV -- large inverter to
run it. However, the handheld plug in AC ones use a universal motor that
should also run on DC, and the cordless battery powered ones would work
quite well -- just put it in the lowest gear, and hook the chuck up to the
input to whatever sort of transmission you are using. I actually used a 18
volt dewalt drill to move a engineless car once, by hooking it up to the
transmission input shaft -- very slow and only a few feet, but it did work.

Z



> Kirill Spitzer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Thanks for responding, I think getting that magazine would be too
> > complicated because I live in Germany. Any1 has digital plans of it?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am not talking about drill press machines, but about that ones (220v in Germany):

http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/bo/bosch-psb500.jpg

Also ideas about handheld machines are interested, too.

My initial idea was to get that motor out of the machine, mount it on a bike and drive with it with the help of a small 650w genset (about 40 pounds weight).




-------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Tue, 31 May 2011 08:18:38 -0600
> Von: Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]>
> An: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Betreff: Re: [EVDL] E-Bike motor from drill machine?

> By drill machine, do you mean a drill press that runs on 220vac (in
> Germany)
> or a cordless handheld drill that runs on 12 to 24 volts DC? The drill
> presses usually use induction motors and belts for speed control, which
> would be pretty difficult to implement in a little EV -- large inverter to
> run it. However, the handheld plug in AC ones use a universal motor that
> should also run on DC, and the cordless battery powered ones would work
> quite well -- just put it in the lowest gear, and hook the chuck up to the
> input to whatever sort of transmission you are using. I actually used a
> 18
> volt dewalt drill to move a engineless car once, by hooking it up to the
> transmission input shaft -- very slow and only a few feet, but it did
> work.
> 
> Z
> 
>


> Kirill Spitzer <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Thanks for responding, I think getting that magazine would be too
> > > complicated because I live in Germany. Any1 has digital plans of it?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Kirill Spitzer <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I am not talking about drill press machines, but about that ones (220v in Germany):
> >
> > http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/bo/bosch-psb500.jpg
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi

Why not just buy a motor designed for an electrike bike? Bafang has 
several rear wheel hub motors available starting from $80 US designed 
for bikes. Bafang even has a 48v500w electric bike kit that comes with a 
front wheel hub motor and everything needed to convert a bike to an 
electric bike and it is less than $200 US.

I'm sure there are other companies that offer similar kits if you search 
google for electric bike kit.

Leslie




On 1/06/2011 12:23 AM, Kirill Spitzer wrote:
> I am not talking about drill press machines, but about that ones (220v in Germany):
>
> http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/bo/bosch-psb500.jpg
>
> Also ideas about handheld machines are interested, too.
>
> My initial idea was to get that motor out of the machine, mount it on a bike and drive with it with the help of a small 650w genset (about 40 pounds weight).
>
>
>
>
> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
>> Datum: Tue, 31 May 2011 08:18:38 -0600
>> Von: Zeke Yewdall<[email protected]>
>> An: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<[email protected]>
>> Betreff: Re: [EVDL] E-Bike motor from drill machine?
>> By drill machine, do you mean a drill press that runs on 220vac (in
>> Germany)
>> or a cordless handheld drill that runs on 12 to 24 volts DC? The drill
>> presses usually use induction motors and belts for speed control, which
>> would be pretty difficult to implement in a little EV -- large inverter to
>> run it. However, the handheld plug in AC ones use a universal motor that
>> should also run on DC, and the cordless battery powered ones would work
>> quite well -- just put it in the lowest gear, and hook the chuck up to the
>> input to whatever sort of transmission you are using. I actually used a
>> 18
>> volt dewalt drill to move a engineless car once, by hooking it up to the
>> transmission input shaft -- very slow and only a few feet, but it did
>> work.
>>
>> Z
>>
>>


> Kirill Spitzer<[email protected]> wrote:
> >>
> >>> Thanks for responding, I think getting that magazine would be too
> >>> complicated because I live in Germany. Any1 has digital plans of it?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Kirill Spitzer wrote:
> > http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/bo/bosch-psb500.jpg My
> > initial idea was to get that motor out of the machine, mount it on a
> > bike and drive with it with the help of a small 650w genset (about 40
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you considered modifying an automotive alternator to be used as a motor? 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/E-Bike-motor-from-drill-machine-tp3562382p3563699.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > Why not use an automotive starter motor? Not one of those old monster direct
> > drive units all us old timers think about, one of those new gear reduction
> > units the new cars use. How much could they cost from a bone yard?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You want something that will suck you eyeballs back while your accelerating =

up a steep hill or throw you over the handle bars when you panic break, get =

a electric mountain bike made by Currie Technologies.

I got mine from walmart.com from there warehouse ship directly to me for a =

total of $295.00 back in 2006. It uses a 500 watt 24 volt motor which uses =

two 12 volt seal batteries, that are case in a watertight aluminum box that =

slides and plugs into the bike.

There is also other electric bikes and some bike kits they may have.

The motor has a aluminum water tight case with a built in 3 to 1 gear which =

has a further reduction of a 3 to 1 chain sprocket to the rear wheel shaft =

that is mounted left side which is independent of the manual 6 speed =

sprockets on the right side.

The hand control is a motorcycle type that you twist. It has LED indicator=
s =

on it that show when the battery is at 100%, 75%, 50% SOC.

The tires are smooth type for streets rather then the knobby type you could =

use if you want to drive over large rocks or up a pole with studs on it.

The frame is a steel frame that weighs 110 lbs and with me on it, is just a=
t =

about 300 lbs. Even though it has shock absorber front, I have to be care =

full about driving over pot holes which could flip you forward.

It actually takes list time to drive the same 1 mile hill than it does with =

my EV to the Hill Top Caf=E9.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- =

From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, May 31, 2011 9:57 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] E-Bike motor from drill machine?




> > Kirill Spitzer wrote:
> > > http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/bo/bosch-psb500.jpg My
> > > initial idea was to get that motor out of the machine, mount it on a
> > > bike and drive with it with the help of a small 650w genset (about 40
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For my gasser I found it was about 1/2 the dealer price, and close to the 
cheapest Checker/Autozone/etc. price, to get a racing starter 
from http://www.jegs.com . The one I bought had ball bearings, was geared, and 
turned the motor over significantly faster, and outlasted the other starters I 
had bought. I would still worry about overheating, but it was definitely better 
than the average starter.




________________________________
From: Lee Hart <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, May 31, 2011 12:36:22 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] E-Bike motor from drill machine?



> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > Why not use an automotive starter motor? Not one of those old monster direct
> > drive units all us old timers think about, one of those new gear reduction
> > units the new cars use. How much could they cost from a bone yard?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some guy needed a power assist dock bike & made one using a cordless drill =
when I find the copy of his how-to I can share it ... I think there was a u=
toob attached to it. It wasn't in MAke magazine however it was an instructa=
ble or popular science/mechanics.. it may be:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DSPEK_iU_rQ4
But I have dialup so can't preview it now The one i saw was much more of a =
beta design than the first frame on the utoob
At Apimondia - in'tl beekeepers event - there was a great bee lift using a =
power drill at two different places - lift and propulsion - the kind of mul=
ti-tasking beekeepers love. One could just pull the drill out of one drive =
or the other or take it home. Developed by an American but built & marke=
ted in eastern Europe.

I don't shop where I can't charge.

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110531/70885bf8=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If that's the idea, it would be alot simpler and lighter to just hook a
little chainsaw engine up to the bike, and dispense with the whole
electricity portion....



> Kirill Spitzer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I am not talking about drill press machines, but about that ones (220v in
> > Germany):
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Check: 
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1123956&highlight=reem
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1123956&highlight=reem 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/E-Bike-motor-from-drill-machine-tp3562382p3564756.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No, because Im not sure if it can be used as a motor and never tried it.



-------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Datum: Tue, 31 May 2011 10:02:56 -0700 (PDT)
> Von: salty9 <[email protected]>
> An: [email protected]
> Betreff: Re: [EVDL] E-Bike motor from drill machine?

> Have you considered modifying an automotive alternator to be used as a
> motor? 
> 
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/E-Bike-motor-from-drill-machine-tp3562382p3563699.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-- 
NEU: FreePhone - kostenlos mobil telefonieren! 
Jetzt informieren: http://www.gmx.net/de/go/freephone

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

